# Flea Market God's were smiling today!



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Today was awesome in Flea land.
Went to Leesport PA farmer's market and they had a good crowd in the field for a change.
It was a also a Toy Show event so lots of vendors had toy cars including slots.

Some vendors have finally figured out that if they forget about the "Old Going prices" and price their cars/tracks aggressively that they can and will do a brisk business.

Anyway, 30 feet from where I parked a guy had 10 sets on a blue tarp priced Very well. 
One said no-cars and at the prices of all of them I figured they were all that way. I was wrong!
I got a Tyco Days of Thunder set complete with the Full Air Dam Hardees and Full Air Dam Mello Yellow for only $15.
Cars are in very nice shape.

Also picked up a medium size LifeLike track set complete with the Tide car and the Havoline car for only $10.
Also got that weird Tyco Battleslam car with the giant spear, it's yellow and hideous and I know my Grandson will love to smash into something with it  cost $5.

Went inside the building later where the official toy show was and was shocked to find the Auto World series 5 tjet 57 Chevy in teal blue and white new/sealed for $15.

Then we headed to Jake's on RT100 south of Allentown, it's about a 45 min ride from Leesport.
There I saw an old acquaintance and he had a nice spread of JL and AW cars and some AFX, Tyco and a couple older 1/32's.
He's also into Old School mini bikes, so we shot the breeze for about and hour while the track manager shopped the aisles.

Anyway he made me a sweet deal on 2 JL series 5 Orange Novas sealed in the cubes. I have one runner and probably sold 15 of those back when they came out and never saved any for me other than the runner.
Now you can't find them and when you do they are a small fortune.
I am giving one to a good friend and keeping the other.

All in all a stellar day.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm glad you enjoyed your set purchases today, Keith. Sometimes making space is more important than making money and I made alot of space today. Win-win for everyone!

On my way home, I was wondering if any of my customers today were Hobbytalk folk....


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, didn't know it was you, Thanks much on the deals!
You're the one who makes those awesome paint jobs right?
Should of asked if you had any customs.

Maybe we need a secret signal to signify Hobbytalk kin 

Anyway thanks again, LMK when you will be set up again at Leesport.
Keith


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> Maybe we need a secret signal to signify Hobbytalk kin


That was a good day!!!
Secret signal!!! That's funny, reminded me of a good signal: "tire tracks across the forehead", that's were racers drag the back tires across their forehead to get the skin/body oil on their tires for traction. What!!! you never seen/heard of this???  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That was a good day!!!
> Secret signal!!! That's funny, reminded me of a good signal: "tire tracks across the forehead", that's were racers drag the back tires across their forehead to get the skin/body oil on their tires for traction. What!!! you never seen/heard of this???  RM


Thats a new one to me RM.

I have been drag racing for about 30 years and never heard that one.:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm pretty shure he's pulling your chain Joe, oil wouldn't give you traction, it's a lubricant

:freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> I'm pretty shure he's pulling your chain Joe, oil wouldn't give you traction, it's a lubricant
> 
> :freak:


You'd think so wouldnt ya....I did too...til I tried it.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

As a tire licker I thought that myself, until I saw guys at the fray doing it!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Yep*

Growing up we had the "latest" Spongee tires for our t-jets. Used to douse them in red racing oil. Worked, don't know why or who even thought to try it. 

Later The still lickin' tires too but prefer lint roller Rockinator


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> You'd think so wouldnt ya....I did too...til I tried it.



Tell us more....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

On one phone call to RRR, I was told the best thing to clean silicone tires is red oil. It does clean the gunk off good, and surprisingly, they stuck really good afterwords too. Don't soak them in it, just a drop or two and the crud comes off easy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I confess...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tell us more....


I've been licking tires ever since mom broke me of window licken' :tongue:. 

Seriously Joe, 

Independent testing here has pretty well established that anything liquid, even slightly viscous, will clean your tires...kinda duh when you think about it.

Red oil, the sweat of yer brow, cat spit, walrus milk, or the first morning dew after the winter equinox in a leap year...it doesnt make a hole hell of a lot of difference. They all clean your tires about the same.

Old school rubber boot tires respond to some wintergreen oil. Spongees will get nice and sqooshee when soaked in it as well...but they have to be good to start with. Ya cant reclaim toast. With time, most any petroleum based oil will goo up rubber to some degree.

Trackside hypochondriacs get a little squeamish about the whole spit deal...and then run out and have a cigarette between heats. :dude: 

Take whatever your gonna use and put it on yer finger, lift the car, throttle up, apply finger to tire, and roastem til the tire is squeaky, repeat for the other side. 

Or ya could just use a lint roller er double back tape and retain yer sanity and yer sanitation.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Lithuanian Bever Cheese works pretty well as you get two benefits versus the usual one. First, the natural oils clean and soften the rubber tire. Second, the smell is an irratant to those that aren't acclimated. This gives you an edge over the competion. It's hard to drive fast with burning eyes... :freak: :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> I've been licking tires ever since mom broke me of window licken' :tongue:.
> 
> Seriously Joe,
> 
> ...




That was a mouth full of funny if I ever seen it!!
:tongue:
Thanks Bill:thumbsup:


----------

